# Skin tag removal - Need clarification on what cpt code



## Kitten0700@msn.com

Need clarification on what cpt code to use for removal of skin tags using cryotherapy?


----------



## ntreber

11200 Removal of skin tags, multiple any area ; up to and including 15 lesions
+ 11201 each additional 10 lesions.
CPT says - removal by scissoring or any sharp method, ligature strangulation, electrosurgical destruction or combination of treatment modalities, including CHEMICAL DESTRUCTION or electrocauterization of wound, with or without local anesthesia.


----------



## Texascoder64

Curious to know if the 11200/01 are commonly denied for medical necessity?


----------



## 1kathym

Yes. They're commonly denied unless they are
Inflamed or bothersome than you can bill with second DX.
Like 782.0 and depending on the payer might get paid.


----------



## Kitten0700@msn.com

*Skin tag removal confusion*

The description states (OR combination of treatment modalities ,including Chemical destruction).  So if provider is ONLY using Cryosurgery no (combination treatment) would the 11200 still be the appropriate code?

Is it appropriate to use 17110 for cryosurgery of skin tags?




11200removal by scissoring or any sharp method, ligature strangulation, electrosurgical destruction or combination of treatment modalities, including CHEMICAL DESTRUCTION or electrocauterization of wound, with or without local anesthesia.




Reply With Quote


----------



## Kitten0700@msn.com

*Skin tag removal confusion*

The description states (OR combination of treatment modalities ,including Chemical destruction). So if provider is ONLY using Cryosurgery no (combination treatment) would the 11200 still be the appropriate code?

Is it appropriate to use 17110 for cryosurgery of skin tags?




11200removal by scissoring or any sharp method, ligature strangulation, electrosurgical destruction or combination of treatment modalities, including CHEMICAL DESTRUCTION or electrocauterization of wound, with or without local anesthesia.
Sorry about duplication new at this


----------



## CatchTheWind

You would still use 12000.


----------

